# tuning a call



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have nad a foiles meat grinder goose call for about 3-4 years. I have used it every season. My hunting partner just bought a new call, I cant remember what brand. But his call sounds better then mine. Do goose call wear out of time? I have never tried tuning my own goose call, so I know that I didnt mess up the reed. I know that all calls sound different but my call compared to his, makes mine sounds like a retarded goose. Its not that he is a better caller because I tried his too.

If someone can tune a goose call let me know


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Maybe this can help.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/goose-call-tuning.php


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I have nad a foiles meat grinder goose call


That right there is your problem. :lol: :lol: But seriously Chad's article will help you with what you need to know about tuning, but you may need to look into getting some new guts for that call of yours. Don't be afraid to mix and match guts too. See what kind of call your friend has and you could get the same reed and assembly as him. Or you could try the Feather Duster comp guts because they sound great in Foiles calls. You have to beware that some guts won't work, but they only cost like a buck. I can tell you right now I have 15 reeds in my room and at least 5 different kinds of guts. It is fun to try the new sounds that each combination will give you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Anybody willing to tune a goose call? I give up. I tried two new reeds and I shaved another one. I cant tell anymore what the right sound is. :******:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It could be that you need an instructional cd or dvd on how to blow a short reed. Get the Art of hanging them low by Lynch Mobb Calls or any short reed instructional cd to help learn how to blow the call right first. As far as tuning just make sure the reed just barley clears the hole on the tone board. And the farther you move the reed out the lower it will get and closer that you move it in will make it higher. A millameter will change the tone. It is all in that article. The way it sounds though you need to learn how to work a short reed first . Keep your tounge behind your bottom teeth first of all that is the biggest thing. And dont let any air out of the call cause that will cause a loss of presure. I strongly suggest a DVD or cd instructional.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have two vidoes, and I know how to blow the call. I am just going to get a new call. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

It seems that after you blow SR's for quite a while (at least 1-2 years) you can run any call and make it sound good. I would second the recommendations that others gave and get a good instructional. I've tried several DVD's and CD's and the best one, IMO, is Shawn Stahl's Honker Talk. Keep practicing and eventually it won't matter what call you are blowing. Different gut systems do operate a little differently so sometimes when you blow a call in a store it just "fits" your calling style because of the guts. But regardless of the guts, once you have learned to call well you should be able to run any of the gut systems.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I figure out the problem in my call, it was that my friend borrowed it and he chews. There was chew in the call so I had to take everything apart. Know I just need to get it back together. My hunter partner and I have like 5 dvd's on how to blow calls. I know now why my call was sounding like a retarded goose. But this tuning thing might be a little bit harder then I thought.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Blhunter.

Get a lynch Mob call. They are bomb. He is going to release a new short reed call that needs 0 back pressure. you can call one handed. It is SAWEET!!

It isn't available yet, but it will be soon.

If you have a problem with one of George's calls you can send it to him and he will tune it for FREE!

We broke all of the reeds throughout the season on ours and sent them in and got new reeds and tuned! They now sound great again!
http://www.lynchmobcallsinc.com/


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Those look nice but I dont have that kind of money, my hunting partner and I are redoing our whole spread and speading that much a on call isnt worth it to me.IMO. I am looking for a short reed that cost no more the $80 at the most. Maybe next next when I am rich 8) I can get one of those calls.

Anybody know of a short reed in my range?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Give him a call see what he can do for you! :wink:

Trust me all of mine fit in that range! Togather!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, I will do that when I am not in class


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

my friend has the meat grinder also and i have the foils high plains honker the big difference between ours is that mine is acrylic and his is not which makes it sound like crap


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Try a Freestyle Call, the sound is great and very easy to use. You can't go wrong with one of these calls.

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

give me a link to those freestyle call and I will look into it


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

www.callgeese.com I recomend the harvester it is a great sounding call and very easy to use. If you order one tell Corey I sent you and he will hook you up!!

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

harvester said:


> www.callgeese.com I recomend the harvester it is a great sounding call and very easy to use. If you order one tell Corey I sent you and he will hook you up!!
> 
> Mike
> Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


Corey Ganser?!? Minnesota's favorite waterfowler? Wasn't it a Freestyle Pro-staffer that got beat up for ALLEGEDLY stealing decoys, at the Minnesota state calling contest a couple years back down in Nicollet?

Do you make commision off this? If so, tell Corey I say hi!!


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't make a dime off this.

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Send me one, I will try it out. Might have a hard time switching, I really like my calls.

I am always up for change though.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys can get on the site listen and look at them and order straight from the site or give Corey a Call.

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys can get on the site listen and look at them and order straight from the site or give Corey a Call.

Mike
Freestyle Calls Pro-Staffer


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess what I was getting at is normally I don't pay for them! :wink:


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

oh


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

You should call Matt from Heartland Custom Calls. www.heartlandcustomcalls.com My son, brother, and I use their X out, Stagefright, Pip Squeek, and FlatlinerII. We use calls made from Delrin and Acrylic. We have had good results with their calls, and highly reccomend them. Matt is a good guy and will treat you right. The Xout and some delrin calls are in your price range.


----------



## quacker stacker (Jan 19, 2008)

All that i would do is send it in and have the boys at foiles put a new reed in it and leave the tone board alone if you've had it for a while you probably have a pretty good grove in your tone board and thats what will make it sound good and if you put a new reed in there that thing will sound great.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is the difference between a wood call and the other calls. I don't know how to spell them.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When shaving a reed, how much does a person shave off at a time? Also what are the benefits of shaving the reeds?


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

IMO I would not shave a reed. You will make it very brittle and will have it splitting on you.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

A shaved reed is going to give you a better sound most of the time, but like it was said it will be more prone to cracking. It also will take some of the crack out of your call sometimes. I have mainly shaved reeds in my calls, but I think I have one on my lanyard that is unshaved. I don't think I would mess with that though unless you have seen it done before. I messed up a couple times doing that before I knew how to do it the right way.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

If u r goin to shave a reed do it VERY little at a time and take time doin it, shaving a reed also helps the call blow a little bit easier i blow several goose calls and more than half of them r shaved to a point, but i have gone to far on the shaving part that is why i said do it a little bit at a time and take ur time


----------

